# Introduction & information about my research (survey)



## dan_todd

[spoken to Rob Fisher and was given permission to post]

Hi everyone,

My name is Daniel, and I'm currently undertaking psychology honours with Central Queensland University (CQU) in Australia (I completed a Bachelor of Arts and Social Sciences with an accredited major in psychology at Monash University in 2012). My supervisor Matt has a PhD in psychology, and the project has received ethics approval from CQU. This research is unfunded and has no commercial affiliations whatsoever. Admittedly, I don't vape myself, but became extremely interested in vaping from reading and hearing about people vaping in an effort to stop smoking, and thinking about family and friends that have struggled to quit in the past. I want to understand the patterns of vaping, including the degree to which vaping can effectively substitute for a cigarette-based nicotine habit, the number of vapers trying to wean themselves off nicotine versus those happy with a safer medium to maintain a nicotine habit, and the survey asks questions about this. As part of this, I have been working on developing a questionnaire that could eventually allow users (and researchers) to assess vapers’ nicotine dependence. The questionnaire includes what is essentially a modified Fagerstrom Test for Nictotine Dependence (which many of you will no doubt have heard of), but with questions more relevant to vaping. Not surprisingly (because I haven't posted on here ), I haven't yet had any SA participants, and would really love to see some.

I'm hoping that the work may be published in an academic journal and it will be included in my thesis write-up. All data collected will be totally anonymous. I have read and seen that you have been asked to participate in a bit of research recently. I know that many of you will be thinking "another survey!", but if I can firstly say that it is designed to be quite brief (hopefully 5-10 mins to complete, depending on your smoking history) and not answer all of the questions in one survey, and has had an actual vaper's input. Secondly, if you have questions or feedback, I am here to take them (as is my supervisor). I have seen that some other studies around have dropped a link, and are then never seen again. I have been on some of the forums for a number of months, and will actually respond! Finally, you will be welcome to see the summary of results in around October when I complete my work (a link is provided at the completion of the questionnaire, or ask me for it anytime - even if you haven't participated), and it will be posted on here.

The survey and a detailed information page are available at https://cqu.fluidsurveys.com/surveys/dantodd/vaping/

Apologies for the long into, but I wanted to cover off some of the most important points. Please feel free to get in touch if you have any questions.

Thanks for your time.
Daniel
--In the interests of full disclosure, I will post this intro on a few of the forums. Apologies to anyone who has now read it more than once!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

Survey done and dusted


----------



## dan_todd

Riaz said:


> Survey done and dusted


Thanks very much Riaz!


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Thank you for taking the time to complete this survey. A summary of results will be available on http://vapingstudy.wordpress.com in approximately October 2015.

Thank you


----------



## dan_todd

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Thank you for taking the time to complete this survey. A summary of results will be available on http://vapingstudy.wordpress.com in approximately October 2015.
> 
> Thank you


Thanks SamuraiTheVapor! It sure will be posted there too  I know I hated participating in research, and then not seeing anything about the results!


----------



## Silver

Survey done

Good luck for your research @dan_todd 

Good survey. Just found it difficult to answer question #34 - do I vape when I am ill in bed? Lol, can't answer it because since I started vaping I haven't been sick .... 

PS- Dan, get yourself a cool looking avatar pic and upload it (click yr name in top right, then avatar)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Done. Quite painless now what do I win? Oh wait its for research


----------



## dan_todd

Silver said:


> Survey done
> 
> Good luck for your research @dan_todd
> 
> Good survey. Just found it difficult to answer question #34 - do I vape when I am ill in bed? Lol, can't answer it because since I started vaping I haven't been sick ....
> 
> PS- Dan, get yourself a cool looking avatar pic and upload it (click yr name in top right, then avatar)



Thanks very much @Silver! Appreciate the feedback too, it's good to know that not all of the questions from the Fagerstrom are as relevant to vapers. And relevant avatar added . Thanks again, Dan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dan_todd

Gazzacpt said:


> Done. Quite painless now what do I win? Oh wait its for research


Thanks @Gazzacpt, glad it was painless and sorry about the no prizes


----------



## Silver

dan_todd said:


> Thanks very much @Silver! Appreciate the feedback too, it's good to know that not all of the questions from the Fagerstrom are as relevant to vapers. And relevant avatar added . Thanks again, Dan



Nice avatar @dan_todd !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dubz

Done .


----------



## hands

done


----------



## GerharddP

DONE


----------



## dan_todd

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> View attachment 31491


Maybe I should have used that one as my avatar!


----------



## Alex

Thanks for including us in your survey @dan_todd. Just completed it now.


----------



## dan_todd

Dubz said:


> Done .


Thanks @Dubz!


----------



## dan_todd

hands said:


> done


Thanks @hands!


----------



## dan_todd

GerharddP said:


> DONE


Thanks very much @GerharddP


----------



## dan_todd

Alex said:


> Thanks for including us in your survey @dan_todd. Just completed it now.


Thanks @Alex, and I appreciate being able to post it on here.


----------



## Andre

Done, I love vaping surveys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Done

Just a couple of things to note :

While I do use nicotine in my juices, I am just as at home using 0mg. I like the sensation it adds to some juices.
There was some sort of question pertaining to dependency on my E-cig... While I enjoy vaping, I have on a couple of times forgotten the device at home. During these times I never felt that I needed to go back to get my device - in fact, when I got home I only picked it up a couple of hours later. Where with cigarettes I always had to go and buy a packet ASAP.

Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Justin Pattrick

Done!


----------



## Vapington

All done


----------



## zadiac

Survey done


----------



## Dr Phil

Done


----------



## ET

Will be done in approximately July with the survey 
Also, is there a reason why you ask twice in the survey how many cigs we smoked?


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Normal cigarettes vs Vaping  

@ET

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin

Done. Nice survey

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo

Done


----------



## Marechal

Done


----------



## Marzuq

Done. Agree with @Silver I have not been sick since I quit so couldn't answer that question. Was one or two other questions that was a bit vague but answered as best I could. 

Best wishes with the survey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

dan_todd said:


> [spoken to Rob Fisher and was given permission to post]
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Daniel, and I'm currently undertaking psychology honours with Central Queensland University (CQU) in Australia (I completed a Bachelor of Arts and Social Sciences with an accredited major in psychology at Monash University in 2012). My supervisor Matt has a PhD in psychology, and the project has received ethics approval from CQU. This research is unfunded and has no commercial affiliations whatsoever. Admittedly, I don't vape myself, but became extremely interested in vaping from reading and hearing about people vaping in an effort to stop smoking, and thinking about family and friends that have struggled to quit in the past. I want to understand the patterns of vaping, including the degree to which vaping can effectively substitute for a cigarette-based nicotine habit, the number of vapers trying to wean themselves off nicotine versus those happy with a safer medium to maintain a nicotine habit, and the survey asks questions about this. As part of this, I have been working on developing a questionnaire that could eventually allow users (and researchers) to assess vapers’ nicotine dependence. The questionnaire includes what is essentially a modified Fagerstrom Test for Nictotine Dependence (which many of you will no doubt have heard of), but with questions more relevant to vaping. Not surprisingly (because I haven't posted on here ), I haven't yet had any SA participants, and would really love to see some.
> 
> I'm hoping that the work may be published in an academic journal and it will be included in my thesis write-up. All data collected will be totally anonymous. I have read and seen that you have been asked to participate in a bit of research recently. I know that many of you will be thinking "another survey!", but if I can firstly say that it is designed to be quite brief (hopefully 5-10 mins to complete, depending on your smoking history) and not answer all of the questions in one survey, and has had an actual vaper's input. Secondly, if you have questions or feedback, I am here to take them (as is my supervisor). I have seen that some other studies around have dropped a link, and are then never seen again. I have been on some of the forums for a number of months, and will actually respond! Finally, you will be welcome to see the summary of results in around October when I complete my work (a link is provided at the completion of the questionnaire, or ask me for it anytime - even if you haven't participated), and it will be posted on here.
> 
> The survey and a detailed information page are available at https://cqu.fluidsurveys.com/surveys/dantodd/vaping/
> 
> Apologies for the long into, but I wanted to cover off some of the most important points. Please feel free to get in touch if you have any questions.
> 
> Thanks for your time.
> Daniel
> --In the interests of full disclosure, I will post this intro on a few of the forums. Apologies to anyone who has now read it more than once!


I enjoyed taking it.


----------



## dan_todd

Andre said:


> Done, I love vaping surveys.


Thanks @Andre, I'm certainly glad you love vaping surveys too!


----------



## dan_todd

baksteen8168 said:


> Done
> 
> Just a couple of things to note :
> 
> While I do use nicotine in my juices, I am just as at home using 0mg. I like the sensation it adds to some juices.
> There was some sort of question pertaining to dependency on my E-cig... While I enjoy vaping, I have on a couple of times forgotten the device at home. During these times I never felt that I needed to go back to get my device - in fact, when I got home I only picked it up a couple of hours later. Where with cigarettes I always had to go and buy a packet ASAP.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thanks for participating and the feedback @baksteen8168. It's most definitely useful to hear about people's different experiences with vaping versus smoking, so thank you kindly for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dan_todd

Justin Pattrick said:


> Done!


Thanks very much @Justin Pattrick


----------



## dan_todd

Vapington said:


> All done


Thanks for participating @Vapington!


----------



## dan_todd

zadiac said:


> Survey done


Thank you @zadiac!


----------



## dan_todd

Marzuq said:


> Done. Agree with @Silver I have not been sick since I quit so couldn't answer that question. Was one or two other questions that was a bit vague but answered as best I could.
> 
> Best wishes with the survey


Thank you very much @Marzuq . It's very useful to hear that that question could be problematic for vapers if they've not been sick, so we might have to think about another option or something I'm future versions. If you happen to remember anything about the other questions that were a bit vague, please do let me know, as it'll mean that could be fixed up for any future research. Thanks again


----------



## dan_todd

kev mac said:


> I enjoyed taking it.


Thanks @kev mac for participating. I'm very glad to hear that you enjoyed taking it


----------



## dan_todd

dr phil said:


> Done


Thanks @dr phil!


----------



## DoubleD

Done and dusted, thank you


----------



## dan_todd

ET said:


> Will be done in approximately July with the survey
> Also, is there a reason why you ask twice in the survey how many cigs we smoked?


Thanks @ET and @SamuraiTheVapor  There are indeed similar questions that are smoking vs vaping. Also, everyone's asked about smoking habits before and after vaping, where you're allowed to actually specify the number of cigarettes smoked, and then depending on if you're a former/current smoker, you also get the standard Fagerstrom question which only allows you to pick from a number of categories. It was intentional to ask the first version too, so I can get a lot more granularity. Please let me know if this wasn't what you meant though. Dan


----------



## dan_todd

Raslin said:


> Done. Nice survey


Thanks very much @Raslin!


----------



## dan_todd

Gizmo said:


> Done


Thanks @Gizmo


----------



## dan_todd

Marechal said:


> Done


Thanks for participating @Marechal!


----------



## dan_todd

DoubleD said:


> Done and dusted, thank you


Thanks very much @DoubleD


----------



## BigB

Done - I must admit that I don't think that nicotine dependency was the core of my reluctance to stop smoking. It was that thing I did with my idle hands which I replaced with an e-ciggie. The transition from one to the other was totally painless. Reducing the nicotine has caused my juice use to spike slightly but I find myself reaching for the "crutch" at times when the hands are idle. I am a bass angler. When I am running a section of bank side that looks ever so promising, I forget about the e-ciggie (sometimes a few hours go by). There is no nicotine ping telling me to take puff, I only remember to vape once I sit down.... Never underestimate the power of this crutch. I use it all the time....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

dan_todd said:


> Thanks @ET and @SamuraiTheVapor  There are indeed similar questions that are smoking vs vaping. Also, everyone's asked about smoking habits before and after vaping, where you're allowed to actually specify the number of cigarettes smoked, and then depending on if you're a former/current smoker, you also get the standard Fagerstrom question which only allows you to pick from a number of categories. It was intentional to ask the first version too, so I can get a lot more granularity. Please let me know if this wasn't what you meant though. Dan



Cool, thanks dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

dan_todd said:


> [spoken to Rob Fisher and was given permission to post]
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Daniel, and I'm currently undertaking psychology honours with Central Queensland University (CQU) in Australia (I completed a Bachelor of Arts and Social Sciences with an accredited major in psychology at Monash University in 2012). My supervisor Matt has a PhD in psychology, and the project has received ethics approval from CQU. This research is unfunded and has no commercial affiliations whatsoever. Admittedly, I don't vape myself, but became extremely interested in vaping from reading and hearing about people vaping in an effort to stop smoking, and thinking about family and friends that have struggled to quit in the past. I want to understand the patterns of vaping, including the degree to which vaping can effectively substitute for a cigarette-based nicotine habit, the number of vapers trying to wean themselves off nicotine versus those happy with a safer medium to maintain a nicotine habit, and the survey asks questions about this. As part of this, I have been working on developing a questionnaire that could eventually allow users (and researchers) to assess vapers’ nicotine dependence. The questionnaire includes what is essentially a modified Fagerstrom Test for Nictotine Dependence (which many of you will no doubt have heard of), but with questions more relevant to vaping. Not surprisingly (because I haven't posted on here ), I haven't yet had any SA participants, and would really love to see some.
> 
> I'm hoping that the work may be published in an academic journal and it will be included in my thesis write-up. All data collected will be totally anonymous. I have read and seen that you have been asked to participate in a bit of research recently. I know that many of you will be thinking "another survey!", but if I can firstly say that it is designed to be quite brief (hopefully 5-10 mins to complete, depending on your smoking history) and not answer all of the questions in one survey, and has had an actual vaper's input. Secondly, if you have questions or feedback, I am here to take them (as is my supervisor). I have seen that some other studies around have dropped a link, and are then never seen again. I have been on some of the forums for a number of months, and will actually respond! Finally, you will be welcome to see the summary of results in around October when I complete my work (a link is provided at the completion of the questionnaire, or ask me for it anytime - even if you haven't participated), and it will be posted on here.
> 
> The survey and a detailed information page are available at https://cqu.fluidsurveys.com/surveys/dantodd/vaping/
> 
> Apologies for the long into, but I wanted to cover off some of the most important points. Please feel free to get in touch if you have any questions.
> 
> Thanks for your time.
> Daniel
> --In the interests of full disclosure, I will post this intro on a few of the forums. Apologies to anyone who has now read it more than once!


I notice if I'm working or somehow occupied I don't vape much if at all as opposed to smoking I had one going constantly.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mufasa

Done


----------



## Philip

sorted... good luck with this study


----------



## Keegan

Done 
@dan_todd really cool you're doing this survey, especially (as I understand things) Australia (government) is anti Nicotine intake. Hopefully studies such as yours will show the true nature of Vaping.


Sent from the moon of Jupiter


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

Done


----------



## Andre

Benjamin Cripps said:


> Done


Is that a Kalahari lion in your avatar? What magnificent animals. Saw them in the Kgalagadi.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

Andre said:


> Is that a Kalahari lion in your avatar? What magnificent animals. Saw them in the Kgalagadi.


Yip it is, great spotting!  I took the picture in the Kgalagadi last year! It is an amazing place!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dirk

Yup - done n done


----------



## NnoS

aaaaaaaand done! Nice survey. Looking forward to the results.


----------



## Waheed

Done. 

Woohoo! Research! Happy number crunching @dan_todd


----------



## UnholyMunk

Done  I will keep an eye out for the results in October.


----------



## dan_todd

BigB said:


> Done - I must admit that I don't think that nicotine dependency was the core of my reluctance to stop smoking. It was that thing I did with my idle hands which I replaced with an e-ciggie. The transition from one to the other was totally painless. Reducing the nicotine has caused my juice use to spike slightly but I find myself reaching for the "crutch" at times when the hands are idle. I am a bass angler. When I am running a section of bank side that looks ever so promising, I forget about the e-ciggie (sometimes a few hours go by). There is no nicotine ping telling me to take puff, I only remember to vape once I sit down.... Never underestimate the power of this crutch. I use it all the time....



Thanks for the feedback @BigB and for participating. This is really useful stuff to hear , and I definitely acknowledge that for many it is more about the behavioural aspects rather than the nicotine dependence (or perhaps a bit of a mix), but interesting to think about it in terms of idle hands too which I hasn't come up much in the feedback to date. Thanks very much again.


----------



## dan_todd

kev mac said:


> I notice if I'm working or somehow occupied I don't vape much if at all as opposed to smoking I had one going constantly.


Thanks @kev mac, that is a really interesting difference between smoking and vaping. I think it'll definitely end up in the future research suggestions!


----------



## dan_todd

Waheed said:


> Done.
> 
> Woohoo! Research! Happy number crunching @dan_todd


Thanks @Waheed! I think the numbers will certainly keep me busy for a while (as will reading all of the literature!).


----------



## dan_todd

UnholyMunk said:


> Done  I will keep an eye out for the results in October.


Thanks for participating @UnholyMunk! I'll look forward to posting the results in October (and then maybe taking a holiday! )


----------



## dan_todd

Mufasa said:


> Done


Thanks very much @Mufasa


----------



## dan_todd

Philip said:


> sorted... good luck with this study


Thank you very much @Philip


----------



## dan_todd

Keegan said:


> Done
> @dan_todd really cool you're doing this survey, especially (as I understand things) Australia (government) is anti Nicotine intake. Hopefully studies such as yours will show the true nature of Vaping.
> 
> 
> Sent from the moon of Jupiter


Thanks very much for participating @Keegan! Most definitely, the current Australian rules are very difficult for those that want nic in their e-juice - you cannot buy domestically, and to import legally, you can only do so in small quantities and it should be under a medical prescription. In Western Australia, you cannot even buy an e-cig or juice (nor should you possess one). It is quite disappointing, given there are so many vapers that have had some great success for cessation and reduction, but I know there are many passionate people campaigning to have that all changed, so we'll have to see how they go! Thanks again

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## dan_todd

Benjamin Cripps said:


> Done


Thank you @Benjamin Cripps


----------



## dan_todd

Dirk said:


> Yup - done n done


Many thanks @Dirk!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## dan_todd

NnoS said:


> aaaaaaaand done! Nice survey. Looking forward to the results.


Glad you liked it @NnoS  Thanks for participating!


----------



## baksteen8168

If it helps, you might want to try and contact @Alex - he is great at finding vape related research.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dan_todd

baksteen8168 said:


> If it helps, you might want to try and contact @Alex - he is great at finding vape related research.



Thanks for the tip @baksteen8168. @Alex - always happy for someone else to do the hard work for me!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Done, I tend to vape more in the evening than in the morning or thou the day. Also, I vape more when I'm driving.


----------



## ashTZA

Silver said:


> Good survey. Just found it difficult to answer question #34 - do I vape when I am ill in bed? Lol, can't answer it because since I started vaping I haven't been sick ....



Same lol... I used to get hectic chest infections that would put me in bed for a week at least twice a year for years as well as seasonal allergies;

I haven't had a much as a cold or a sniffle since vapeing (well over a year now.).

[answered yes to the question anyway, as I figure I would still vape in bed.].

Also like annemarievdh ; I also tend to vape a more in the evening than the morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ComplexChaos

Survey done


----------



## Dirge

Done


----------



## moonunit

Done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieRoux

Done...


----------



## dan_todd

annemarievdh said:


> Done, I tend to vape more in the evening than in the morning or thou the day. Also, I vape more when I'm driving.


Thanks @annemarievdh, most interesting to know - especially that you vape more when you're driving (I'd have to check my notes, but I don't think I've had that mentioned before - but I'm sure you're not the only one!). Thanks again, Dan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dan_todd

ashTZA said:


> Same lol... I used to get hectic chest infections that would put me in bed for a week at least twice a year for years as well as seasonal allergies;
> 
> I haven't had a much as a cold or a sniffle since vapeing (well over a year now.).
> 
> [answered yes to the question anyway, as I figure I would still vape in bed.].
> 
> Also like annemarievdh ; I also tend to vape a more in the evening than the morning.


Thanks @ashTZA, I've had a bit of feedback now that people are seeing much better general health with vaping, which is just awesome! It's really useful to know how/why people are responding as they are too, so thanks for sharing. Dan


----------



## dan_todd

ComplexChaos said:


> Survey done


Thanks very much @ComplexChaos!


----------



## dan_todd

moonunit said:


> Done
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you @moonunit, most appreciated!


----------



## dan_todd

WillieRoux said:


> Done...


Thank you kindly @WillieRoux


----------



## dan_todd

Dirge said:


> Done


Many thanks for participating @Dirge


----------



## Esheli

Survey completed.
Its great to see proper research being done, all the best for your thesis.


----------



## Keith Milton

survey completed


----------



## Patrick

Done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_todd

WorldWonders said:


> Survey completed.
> Its great to see proper research being done, all the best for your thesis.


Thank you very much @WorldWonders, much appreciated!


----------



## dan_todd

Keith Milton said:


> survey completed


Thank you @Keith Milton


----------



## dan_todd

Patrick said:


> Done
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for participating @Patrick


----------

